# Pintus...



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

Ieri sera mi sono imbattuto su Italia 1 in uno spettacolo di questo "comico".
Mi pare di aver capito fosse la replica di uno spettacolo di un anno fa o giù di lì..

Arena di Verona gremita, gente che si sbellicava in due dal ridere, io da casa a chiedermi: "ma questo che c..... sta dicendo? Ma perché la gente ride??"

Ora, c'è qui qualche fan di Pintus che mi può spiegare perché fa successo? Davvero io non capisco la sua ironia, è banale, con tempi comici scadenti, battute telefonate mezz'ora prima, spettacolo senza un filo logico, battute ripetute decine di volte..

Dico la verità, mi pare una brava persona e sono contento se ha successo, ma avevo già visto una sua apparizione a San Remo e anche un suo spettacolo al forum di Assago..sempre la stessa impressione, non capisco dove farebbe ridere

Me lo spiegate?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri sera mi sono imbattuto su Italia 1 in uno spettacolo di questo "comico".
> Mi pare di aver capito fosse la replica di uno spettacolo di un anno fa o giù di lì..
> 
> Arena di Verona gremita, gente che si sbellicava in due dal ridere, io da casa a chiedermi: "ma questo che c..... sta dicendo? Ma perché la gente ride??"
> ...



Ohhhhhhh finalmente , pensavo di essere l'unico pirla . A me non fa ridere e l'ho conosciuto pure personalmente .

NON FA RIDERE , siamo in 2 sulla terra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ohhhhhhh finalmente , pensavo di essere l'unico pirla . A me non fa ridere e l'ho conosciuto pure personalmente .
> 
> NON FA RIDERE , siamo in 2 sulla terra.



Confidavo in una tua risposta Lollo, mi pare di capire che bazzichi nel mondo dello spettacolo quindi il tuo è anche un parere concreto...almeno non sono l'unico a non capire sto comico e la sua ironia...

Se non ho capito male è uno lanciato da Costanzo o roba simile..deve essere per quello che viene pompato così (anche se gavetta ne ha fatta ho letto, non è un ragazzino raccomandato)..

Però voglio dire, per riempire l'arena la gente deve anche seguirti..quindi qualcuno evidentemente capisce le sue battute

Mah..misteri..


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2017)

Uno dei "comici" peggiori mai esistiti e neanche come imitatore è un granchè. Sono sicuro che è la regia che invita il pubblico a ridere nei suoi show.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uno dei "comici" peggiori mai esistiti e neanche come imitatore è un granchè. Sono sicuro che è la regia che invita il pubblico a ridere nei suoi show.



Le uniche imitazioni buone che gli ho sentito fare erano Pizzul e Canavacciuolo..le altre..lasciamo stare..Ibra era una roba imbarazzante...Cracco peggio..


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Luglio 2017)

Sono troppo legato alla stand-up comedian americana (comici VERI) per reputare questo cabarettista da quattro soldi un comico 

In Italia purtroppo si preferisce dare spazio a certi personaggi che parlano del nulla ma che strappano la risata facile all'ascoltatore medio che non a gente che riempe pure i teatri in altri paesi del mondo e che non ha un programma tutto suo oppure vengono spostati in seconda serata. Anche da qui si vede il declino di una nazione


----------



## Jaqen (20 Luglio 2017)

Non tanto peggiore di comici internazionali più acclamati. In ogni caso, Pintus è abbastanza banale


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sono troppo legato alla stand-up comedian americana (comici VERI) per reputare questo cabarettista da quattro soldi un comico
> 
> In Italia purtroppo si preferisce dare spazio a certi personaggi che parlano del nulla ma che strappano la risata facile all'ascoltatore medio che non a gente che riempe pure i teatri in altri paesi del mondo e che non ha un programma tutto suo oppure vengono spostati in seconda serata. Anche da qui si vede il declino di una nazione



Be credo che trasmettere in italia uno spettacolo comico in lingua straniera sia abbastanza privo di senso..anche con eventuali sottotitoli si perdono molte battute non essendo del luogo..

A me ad esempio fa pietà pure il David Letterman Show


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Luglio 2017)

Si però provate a fare il paragone anche per quella fetta di pubblico in termini di qualità del comico stesso . 

Andate indietro di 10/15 anni , zelig .. andate a vedervi chi c'era .

Ne prendo uno a caso , il primo che mi viene in mente ..Maurizio Battista vale 1milione di volte Pintus , un genio delle battute... altra storia altro genere altra generazione .


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be credo che trasmettere in italia uno spettacolo comico in lingua straniera sia abbastanza privo di senso..anche con eventuali sottotitoli si perdono molte battute non essendo del luogo..
> 
> A me ad esempio fa pietà pure il David Letterman Show



Ci sono bravi stand-up comedian italiani che riempiono i teatri di Londra, Berlino, New York che non hanno un programma televisivo loro. Mi pare ci sia Satiriasi su Sky e basta. Parlavo di loro


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però provate a fare il paragone anche per quella fetta di pubblico in termini di qualità del comico stesso .
> 
> Andate indietro di 10/15 anni , zelig .. andate a vedervi chi c'era .
> 
> Ne prendo uno a caso , il primo che mi viene in mente ..Maurizio Battista vale 1milione di volte Pintus , un genio delle battute... altra storia altro genere altra generazione .



Io adoravo Paolo Migone e Leonardo Manera


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ci sono bravi stand-up comedian italiani che riempiono i teatri di Londra, Berlino, New York che non hanno un programma televisivo loro. Mi pare ci sia Satiriasi su Sky e basta. Parlavo di loro



Si ma in che lingua li fanno gli spettacoli in quei paesi? Chiedo perché non li conosco..non sono un esperto di comici


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma in che lingua li fanno gli spettacoli in quei paesi? Chiedo perché non li conosco..non sono un esperto di comici



In lingua straniera, ma solo all'estero ovviamente


----------



## wfiesso (20 Luglio 2017)

é uno di quei comici che o piace o non piace, a me piace da pazzi ad esempio, forse per la "semplicità" che mette in ciò che fa. I comici come lui, Pucci, o ancora meglio Giacobazzi (l'accento romagnolo mi stende  ) mi piacciono proprio per la semplicità. Avolte si cade nel banale è vero, però oggi non vedo comici migliori. Ad esempio a me non piace affatto Checco Zalone, però vedo che anche lui dove va fa sempre il pienone. Sono gusti personali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> é uno di quei comici che o piace o non piace, a me piace da pazzi ad esempio, forse per la "semplicità" che mette in ciò che fa. I comici come lui, Pucci, o ancora meglio Giacobazzi (l'accento romagnolo mi stende  ) mi piacciono proprio per la semplicità. Avolte si cade nel banale è vero, però oggi non vedo comici migliori. Ad esempio a me non piace affatto *Checco Zalone*, però vedo che anche lui dove va fa sempre il pienone. Sono gusti personali.



Zalone non piace manco a me ma va riconosciuto che è un genio della comicità e c'ha dei tempi comici che sono perfetti..cioè sta su una categoria che Pintus proprio se la può sognare..


----------



## Jaqen (20 Luglio 2017)

A me ad esempio il tanto acclamato Louis CK non piace.. Parlando di americani


----------



## wfiesso (20 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Zalone non piace manco a me ma va riconosciuto che è un genio della comicità e c'ha dei tempi comici che sono perfetti..cioè sta su una categoria che Pintus proprio se la può sognare..



Io non sono mai riuscito ad apprezzarlo onestamente, ma può benissimo essere un mio deficit. Che sia geniale in certe scene è vero lo ammetto, ma i 3 sopra citati li seguo più volentieri.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Luglio 2017)

A me irrita quindi evito i suoi "spettacoli". Come trovo inconcepibile guardare Colorado...non fa minimamente ridere. Anzi, sembrano tutti con qualche deficit


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me ad esempio il tanto acclamato Louis CK non piace.. Parlando di americani



L'ho visto per caso una volta non ricordo dove..non ha detto niente manco a me in tutta onestà..


----------

